# Rats still need homes in jacksonville nc



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello okay so I have babies and adult rats that need adopted I have a male hairless dumbo and the rest are mix. I found an apartment in Raleigh, but I can only have 4 plus it is impossible for me to keep all 20 something I will post pics later.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

